# Οριστική η μεταμεσονύκτια λειτουργία Μετρό και ΗΣΑΠ!



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

Σε μόνιμη βάση θα λειτουργούν τα νυχτερινά δρομολόγια του Μετρό και του ΗΣΑΠ την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο, τα οποία θα λειτουργούν *μέχρι τις 3 τα ξημερώματα*. Η απόφαση πάρθηκε μετά τα ιδιαιτέρως ενθαρρυντικά στοιχεία για την επιβατική κίνηση. 

Σύμφωνα με τη NET, το μέτρο που είχε εφαρμοστεί πιλοτικά για δύο μήνες, θα ισχύει πλέον μόνιμα και αναμένεται η επίσημη ανακοίνωση του υπουργού Μεταφορών.

Τα πρώτα στοιχεία για την επιβατική κίνηση των νυχτερινών δρομολογίων κρίθηκαν ιδιαίτερα ενθαρρυντικά. 'Οσον αφορά στο Μετρό, οι αριθμοί έχουν ξεπεράσει τις προβλέψεις, καθώς μετά τα μεσάνυχτα στους συρμούς του επιβιβάζονται από 14.000 έως 18.000 άνθρωποι, ενώ στον ΗΣΑΠ οι μετρήσεις σε έξι σταθμούς έδειξαν ότι με τους συρμούς μετακινούνται περίπου 12.000 επιβάτες τα βράδια της Παρασκευής και 19.000 τα βράδια του Σαββάτου.

Πηγή: in.gr


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2008)

Χαίρομαι ιδιαιτέρως, και δεν μπορώ να μην υπενθυμίσω τα επιχειρήματα των εργαζομένων που είχαν προδικάσει την αποτυχία, στηριζόμενοι στους αριθμούς των μεταμεσονύκτιων επιβατών στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων. Δηλαδή Αύγουστο μήνα, με αλλοδαπούς επισκέπτες στην Αθήνα, που στην πλειονότητά τους δεν είχαν ήρθει για να ξενυχτήσουν, αλλά για να δουν τους αγώνες.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 9, 2008)

Πάρα πολύ καλά νέα. Χαίρομαι πολύ.
(δηλαδή τόσο πολύ που μόνο στους δρόμους δεν έχω βγει για γύρο του θριάμβου, αλλά ας δείξω σοβαρότητα )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Να τους χαιρόμαστε: *Η αθέατη όψη στις απεργίες των ΜΜΜ*


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 20, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Να τους χαιρόμαστε: *Η αθέατη όψη στις απεργίες των ΜΜΜ*



Το άκουσα τις προάλλες στο ραδιόφωνο. Μάλιστα το σωματείο των εργαζομένων δήλωσε ότι το να θέλει κανείς τη μαμά του στην καμπίνα ενώ οδηγεί το τραμ δεν συνιστά λόγο απόλυσης!! Δηλαδή τι θα συνιστούσε λόγο απόλυσης; Να θέλει μαζί τη θεία του τη χίπισσα;;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Κοίτα, αν η μάνα του είναι καμιά προχώ MILF, ούτε 'γώ θα 'χα πρόβλημα.


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 20, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Κοίτα, αν η μάνα του είναι καμιά προχώ MILF, ούτε 'γώ θα 'χα πρόβλημα.



Να κι ένα αρκτικόλεξο που δεν ήξερα! Θενξ Ζαζ. Μου πεταχτήκανε τα μάτια πρωί πρωί μεσημεριάτικα! :-D


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2008)

Επ' αυτού θέλω να πω τον πόνο μου, έλεγαν κάποιοι και καλά προχώ ότι η Έφη Σαρρή είναι MILF και ήθελα να τους πω ότι δεν έχει παιδιά, αλλά λέω, άσε, στο κενό θα πέσει...


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Επ' αυτού θέλω να πω τον πόνο μου, έλεγαν κάποιοι και καλά προχώ ότι η Έφη Σαρρή είναι MILF και ήθελα να τους πω ότι δεν έχει παιδιά, αλλά λέω, άσε, στο κενό θα πέσει...



Πάντως και παιδιά να είχε, MILF δεν τη λες... (αν κρίνω απ' αυτά που είδα όταν γκουγκλάρισα το MILF).


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2008)

Μα η MILF ορίζεται σύμφωνα με τα γούστα αυτού που το λέει. Εσύ γιατί να το πεις; Μπούτι ιζ ιν δη άη οβ δε μπιπ-χόλντερ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Άλλωστε, the degree of *-ilf* is in direct proportion of the beer consumed.


----------



## stathis (Apr 24, 2008)

Ο Ηλεκτρικός στην Αθήνα σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση του ΗΣΑΠ θα έχει αλλαγές στα δρομολόγια. Έτσι, την Μ. Παρασκευή δεν θα ισχύσει η δίωρη παράταση του δρομολογίου και το Μεγάλο Σάββατο οι τελευταίοι συρμοί θα αναχωρήσουν και από τους δύο τερματικούς σταθμούς, Κηφισιά και Πειραιά, στις 22:45.

Aλλαγές και στα δρομολόγια του Μετρό. Τη Μ. Παρασκευή και το Μ. Σάββατο δεν θα εφαρμοστεί το διευρυμένο ωράριο της μεταμεσονύκτιας λειτουργίας.

Το Μ. Σάββατο θα εφαρμοστεί πρόγραμμα με χρονοαποστάσεις 10 λεπτών, ενώ η ώρα αναχώρησης των τελευταίων συρμών από Σύνταγμα προς τους τερματικούς σταθμούς θα γίνει στις 23.00, από Σύνταγμα προς Αεροδρόμιο στις 22:00, από Αγ. Αντώνιο προς Αγ. Δημήτριο στις 22:46, από Αγ. Δημήτριο προς Αγ. Αντώνιο στις 22:47, από Αιγάλεω προς Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας στις 22:50, από Δουκίσσης Πλακεντίας προς Αιγάλεω στις 22:40, από Αιγάλεω προς Αεροδρόμιο στις 21:52, από Αεροδρόμιο προς Αιγάλεω στις 22:00. 

Την Κυριακή του Πάσχα θα εφαρμοστεί πρόγραμμα με χρονοαποστάσεις 12 λεπτών στη Γραμμή 2 και 10 λεπτών στη Γραμμή 3. Τέλος, τη Δευτέρα του Πάσχα θα εφαρμοστεί πρόγραμμα με χρονοαποστάσεις 12 λεπτών στη Γραμμή 2 και 10 λεπτών στη Γραμμή 3.

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=894407&lngDtrID=244


----------

